# Eoi



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

When calculating my EOI I receive 165 points. Does anyone know if this would stand me in good stead of being successful?

I know it is just an estimate


----------



## GNU.A (May 24, 2011)

If your score is 165, your EOI will be automatically selected in the next round of selection because any EOI with 140 and above will be selected automatically. 

If your score can stand verification process, I think you have a high chance of success. Being with profession in long term/short term skill shortage list will also improve your profile. Just my opinion.

Wish you all the best!



zidden said:


> When calculating my EOI I receive 165 points. Does anyone know if this would stand me in good stead of being successful?
> 
> I know it is just an estimate


----------

